# Corporate Lunch for 25 - Need Help with Food Amounts to Purchase



## missnilsa (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am doing a catering job for the attorneys i work for.   I am doing:

baked chicken dish;

arugula salad

grilled asparagus

a quinoa / potato salad

I would appreciate most of all, some help with the protein.  how much chicken.   I would say that at least 5-10 people will opt out of the meat dish as they are vegetarians.

Any help would be great - catering job is for next thursday.  Thank You!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well there are different ways to express this, e.g., how much weight in pounds of chicken, but since

its a chicken dish and not a straight protein serving, presumably served from a chaffer of some sort.....

a full sized, 4.00: deep hotel pan, filled a bit down from the top, would have an apx capacity of 11qts,

which is a bit shy of 2 cups each for 25ppl--more than a normal serving size IME.

That rule of thumb should also be close for the potato salad and veggie, even allowing for a bit larger serving

for the non-meaters.

There's always a certain percentage of Vegetarians or non-carnivores for whatever reason--such is

why I usually provided a vegetarian dish for those guests, usually a cheesy pasta dish, or pasta/marinara etc.

And to contain the "everyone wants some of that too" phenomenon, I would always ask the client to have the

vegetarians be served first if possible, give them their fill, then put the stuff away (out of site) and serve the

remaining guests. This way the vegetarians never felt "punished" by not being included in a main dish, and the

other guests couldn't appropriate their dinner. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## missnilsa (Aug 30, 2013)

Great advise. Thank you so much. The great thing is I know everyone in the meeting and have been feeding them lunch that make once a week. It's a cash business I started in May. Thanks again.


----------

